# Bikefitting in München: Fokus Frau und Sitzprobleme?



## Nina_S (17. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe per Suchfunktion leider keinen passenden Thread gefunden und mache deswegen einen neuen auf. Ich hoffe es kommt zu keiner Doppelung...

Weshalb ich schreibe: Ich habe sowohl auf dem Trail/Enduro MTB als auch auf dem Gravelbike starke Sitzprobleme. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das früher nie so schlimm war. Ich bin jahrelang auf meinem alten Race-MTB einen Selle Royal gefahren, der schon irgendwie okay war - aber da saß ich auch nicht so viel im Sattel. Ich fahre, seitdem ich das Gravelbike besitze, einfach auch mehr Rad und vielleicht hat sich deswegen die Situation verschärft...

Zum einen habe ich starke Schmerzen im Bereich der Sitzknochen und des umliegenden Bereichs (?) und zum anderen habe ich immer wieder Probleme mit entzündeten Haarbälgen. Ich würde sagen beides ist gleichermaßen ausgeprägt und schmerzhaft. Der Druckschmerz durch das Sitzen ist eher auf den Bereich um die Sitzknochen beschränkt - Taubheit in den Beinen oder im Schambereich habe ich nicht. Ich achte beim Ausrichten des Sattels schon auch darauf, dass er "in der Theorie richtig" ausgerichtet ist - nur in der Praxis hilft mir das nicht.... 
Die Entzündungen versuche ich durch gute Hygiene und Chamois Creme zu vermeiden, es will aber einfach nicht gelingen. Ich habe schon bei ein paar Ärztinnen nachgefragt, die meinten, dass eine Haarentfernung durch Lasern helfen würde. Das würde ich demnächst tatsächlich angehen - ich muss mich aber Fragen, ob ein besser passender Sattel die Problematik durch weniger Druck und Reibung (?) auch schon entschärfen würde.

Meine Sitzknochen habe ich beim lokalen Radhändler vermessen lassen bzw habe ich selber auch schon mehfach nachgemessen. Auf dieser Basis habe ich bisher Sqlab (ich bin letztes Jahr parallel SQlab auf dem Graveler und MTB gefahren - war beides sehr unschön), Ergon und aktuell einen Fizik Sattel ausprobiert - leider haben alle dasselbe Ergebnis: Sitzschmerzen und Haarbalgentzündungen.

Deswegen meine Frage: Hattet ihr schon Probleme in die Richtung und/oder kann jemand ein Bikefitting in München oder Richtung Gramisch/im Süden Bayerns empfehlen - vielleicht sogar bei jemand, der/die sich gut mit dem Thema Sitzproblemen bei Frauen auskennt? Langsam wird mir das Sattel auf gut Glück kaufen zu mühsam und 200 Euro für ein Fitting in die Hand nehmen erscheint mir als die günstigere Variante, als selbst weiter an dem Problem herumzudoktern...

Ganz lieben Dank im Voraus für eure Tipps!
Grüße,
Nina


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (17. Mai 2021)

Nina_S schrieb:


> Ganz lieben Dank im Voraus für eure Tipps!
> Grüße,
> Nina


Hi,

ich kann Dir zwar nicht bezüglich des Bikefittings helfen und bin auch keine Frau, aber ich hatte auf dem Rennrad auch teilweise sehr starke Schmerzen um die Sitzknochen.
Was bei mir Abhilfe geschaffen hat, war eine Hose von Castelli mit dem Progetto X² Air-Sitzpolster. Seitdem hab ich Ruhe. Kostet ein Heidengeld, aber war jeden Cent wert.
Die haben auch extra Sitzpolster für Damen. Verglichen zu meinen anderen Hosen, ist das eine Offenbarung.
Keine Schmerzen, keine Druckstellen, nix mehr.






						Trägershorts & Shorts Radfahren Damen FREE AERO 4 W BIBSHORT - Castelli Cycling
					

Die Entwicklungsziele hießen Top-Aerodynamik und Race-Performance auf WorldTour-Niveau. Die sorgfältige Auswahl der Materialien und Komponenten sowie unsere obsessive Liebe zum Detail machen diese Trägershort auch dann überlegen komfortabel, wenn man keine Startnummer trägt.




					www.castelli-cycling.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_hias (17. Mai 2021)

Frag mal bei AlphaBikes in München nach. Von dort habe ich nen Gutschein für ein Bikefitting zu Weihnachten bekommen.


----------



## Tosa-Inu (17. Mai 2021)

Bin zwar auch keine Frau, aber ich habe bald einen Termin im Radlabor München und kann dir dann berichten. Habe bisher Positives von dem Bikefitter gehört und daher mal selbst angefragt. Bei mir sind es weniger Sitzprobleme, als vielmehr Taubheit in Händen und Füßen.


----------



## Mausoline (17. Mai 2021)

Starkes Schwitzen und rutschiges, glattes (Innen)Hosenmaterial verursacht noch mehr Reibung.
Ich lass inzwischen Cremes ganz und Sitzpolster meistens weg.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Mai 2021)

@Nina_S 
Habe zwar andere Sitzprobleme als du, aber auch Probleme mit "Sitzpickeln".
Mir hat folgendes geholfen:

nicht rasieren, maximal trimmen mit einem elektrischen Bart- oder Haarschneider
ich benutze nach jeder Radtour nach dem duschen den Linola Schutzbalsam -> die Haut bleibt elastischer, wird auch nicht mehr so schnell rot und die Pickel kommen auch nicht mehr so schnell.


----------



## Nina_S (17. Mai 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Bin zwar auch keine Frau, aber ich habe bald einen Termin im Radlabor München und kann dir dann berichten. Habe bisher Positives von dem Bikefitter gehört und daher mal selbst angefragt. Bei mir sind es weniger Sitzprobleme, als vielmehr Taubheit in Händen und Füßen.



Ah, das ist spannend! Die hatte ich auch recherchiert und es würde mich interessieren, wie zufrieden Du dann damit warst. Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du Deine Einschätzung mit mir hier oder via PN teilst. Ganz lieben Dank 🙂


----------



## Tosa-Inu (18. Mai 2021)

Nina_S schrieb:


> Ah, das ist spannend! Die hatte ich auch recherchiert und es würde mich interessieren, wie zufrieden Du dann damit warst. Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du Deine Einschätzung mit mir hier oder via PN teilst. Ganz lieben Dank 🙂


Alles klar, ich behalte es im Hinterkopf. Und solange man mich nicht aus dem LO Bereich verscheucht, kann ich es auch gerne hier für die Allgemeinheit posten. Termin ist am 7.6. morgens. Brauchst also noch knapp 3 Wochen Geduld.


----------



## Polyphrast (18. Mai 2021)

Ich bin zwar keine Frau, aber ich war letztes Jahr auf der Suche nach einem Bikefitter in München und kann daher berichten. Das Radlabor hat in München eine Frau vor Ort. Ich war mit meinem Crosser bei Formkurve, das ist aber ein reines Männerteam (die haben aber sicher schon erfolgreich Frauen beraten, nach mir kam eine Frau zum Termin). Ich war dort zufrieden und habe insbesondere ein paar wichtige Erkenntnisse zum Q-Faktor dort gesammelt, da dort immer eine Kraftmessung im Schuh (Druck/Kraftverteilung) dabei ist.
Dafür hatten sie damals kein computergestützes Fittingsystem (wie es das Radlabor oder auch Alpha Bikes hat, bei Alpha Bikes wird mit Retül gearbeitet, zu Bikefitting mit Retül gibt es auf dem Youtube Kanal von Enjoyyourbike ein paar Videos)


----------



## spider1750 (18. Mai 2021)

Ich bin zwar ein Mann, bin aber auch sehr empfindlich auf Bezug des richtigen Sattels und hatte da vor allem bei der Einstellung des Sattels lange rumprobiert um die ideale Sattelposition zu finden.
Auf meinem Race MTB fahre ich einen Carbon Sattel und habe da keine Probleme, ob jetzt mit Radhose und Einsatz oder ohne Einsatz. Es paßt einfach. Das liegt aber auch daran, dass ich gestreckter auf dem Rad sitze und so die Belastung auf den Sitzknochen geringer ist, als auf dem Trail/Enduro Rad auf dem ich doch deutlich aufrechter sitze. 
Es hat auch viel gebracht, dass der Carbon Sattel "flext". Ich hatte vorher den Speedneedle drauf, welchen ich zu hart und schmerzend empfand. Nun den Kom-Vor und der ist richtig komfortabel für mich. 
Weiterhin gehen fast alle davon aus, dass die Satteloberfläche mit der Wasserwaage ausgerichtet werden muß. Ich denke das ist so der erste Schritt wo vielleicht viele schon zufrieden sind. Aber auch hier ist es sinnvoll mal auszuprobieren die Neigung etwas nach oben oder unten zu verändern. Paar Millimeter können hier den Unterschied machen, ob man bequem auf dem Sattel sitzt oder weniger bequem. 
Auf dem Trail/Enduro Rad habe ich einen anderen Sattel drauf der eine dünne Polsterschicht hat. Hier wäre mir nämlich auch der Kom-Vor zu hart, weil ich eine andere Sitzposition auf dem Sattel hätte und so zuviel Druck mit den Sitzknochen auf dem Sattel wäre.
Ich denke du mußt vielleicht noch den richtigen Sattel oder auch nur den richtigen Winkel vom Sattel finden. 
Fährst du mit Radhose und Einsatz oder hast du eine Unterhose darunter an? Ich finde gerade mit Unterhose können solche Hautreizungen entstehen, weil sich die Nähte so in die Haut reiben und wenn man durch die Bewegung schwitzt wird es noch schlimmer.
Ich würde erstmal eine Radhose mit Einsatz ausprobieren und den Sattel in der Neigung etwas verstellen. Vielleicht bringt das schon die Erlösung für die Sitzknochen. 

Was etwas bringen kann ist, wenn der Druck auf dem Sattel gemessen wird (weiß nicht ob das beim Bikefitting gemacht wird, da ich noch nie ein Bikefitting hatte). Dadurch kann man auch die richtige Satteleinstellung finden.. Hier ist ein interessantes Video dazu:




Hier sieht man auch schön, dass die Sattelneigung die Druckverteilung auf den Sattel beeinflußt.


----------



## LeaLoewin (19. Mai 2021)

Ich hatte das bis letztes Wochenende auch gern auf meinem Fully... Hardtail und gravelbike warn ok.

Hab jetzt mal den sattel vom stadtrad drauf gemacht (schon nen schmalerer Selle Italia X1)
... Dabei festgestellt dass der alte sattel genau dort wo es weh tut und pickelchen entstehen ne naht am sattel ist und darunter sehr rauer Stoff.

Anderer sattel drauf und letztes Wochenende 2000hm zusammen gefahren ohne auch nur einmal nen schräubchen nachzudrehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (25. Mai 2021)

War Melkfett mit Teebaumöl als Fertigmix aus dem Drogeriemarkt schon? Beschde, ist viel besser als dieses völlig nutzlose, teure Assos-Zeugs. 

Nachtrag, bitte auch beachten:
Was ich aber nicht verschweigen möchte ist, daß das Melkfett anscheinend so resistent gegen Abrieb ist, daß sich zum Teil auch nach dem Waschen noch Reste davon im Sitzpolster befinden können, wenn auch sauber gewaschen. Da wird dann der große Vorteil wieder zum kleinen Nachteil.


----------



## Tornhoof (25. Mai 2021)

Bischen südlich von München in Taufkirchen ist https://www.waytowin.eu/, da ggf. mal anfragen, zumindest im Team sind Frauen.


----------



## Tosa-Inu (8. Juni 2021)

Ok, nun wird das Versprechen eingelöst. Ich war gestern beim Radlabor und habe mein Bike und mich durchchecken lassen.

1) Man kommt rein, wird begrüßt und es beginnt mit einem Vorstellungsgespräch.

Was sind die Probleme
Was sind die Ziele
usw

2) Das Bike wird vermessen, während dessen kann man sich umziehen. Da ich schon im Sportklamotten mit dem Rad ankam, entfiel das. 4 relevante Punkte wurden vermessen, Sitzhöhe (nicht Stack), Sattelposition, Sitzlänge (nicht der Reach) und die Lenkerhöhe.

3) Der Fahrer wird vermessen. Bei mir etwas schwierig, da mit Unterschenkelprothese, die auch noch gezielt etwas höher eingestellt ist, als das "gesunde" Bein, dennoch hat das wunderbar funktioniert. Man merkt: Hier werden Lösungen gesucht und nicht nach Standartmuster vermessen. Sitzhöckerbreite wurde bei mir vergessen, was aber irrelevant ist, da dies bereits mehrere Male beim Radhändler passiert ist und ich eh schon mit einem passenden SQLab-Sattel ankam. Wer das noch nicht getan hat, sollte unbedingt nachfragen.

4) Jetzt berechnet die Software Empfehlungen für Bike und Fahrer. Basierend auf den Messdaten und der gewünschten Sitzposition (Komfort, Tour,  Trail, Marathon, XC). Bei mir spuckte nun die Software bestimmte Korrekturen aus, doch es wurde noch nichts geschraubt.

5) Nun wurde es spannend. Mein Rad kam auf eine Rolle, bekam ein ... "Messüberzug" über den Sattel und ich durfte ein wenig fahren. Dabei wurde ein Video von der Seite aufgenommen, der Druck auf dem Sattel gemessen und abschließend der Kniewinkel bei 90° Pedalstellung vermessen. Das Ergebnis stimmte mit den Empfehlungen überein:

zu hoher Sattel
zu viel Sattelüberhöhung
dadurch gestrecktes Fußgelenk, viel Druck  auf den Händen, zu großer Winkel im Knie
Fuß zu weit hinten auf dem Pedal, dadurch Taubheit und Schmerzen im Fuß
Druckverteilung auf dem SQLab Sattel war übrigens schon sehr gut.

Anschließend wurde der Inbussschlüssel angesetzt, die Korrekturen zunächst am Sattel durchgeführt und ein weiteres Video aufgenommen. Es war nun nach den Korrekturen deutlich zu sehen, dass der Fuß zentraler steht, Oberkörper entspannter, *es fühlte sich direkt bequemer an*. Dabei wurde der Sattel bloß um 1,2cm abgesenkt und die Neigung um gefühlt 0,5° verringert.
Die ohnehin schon gute Druckverteilung auf dem Sattel wurde nun noch entspannter. Quasi perfekt.

6) Ich habe als Option die Pedaldruckmessung gebucht. Nun wurde ein Ergometer meinen Eingangseinstellungen entsprechend aufgebaut. Dann wurden zwei Messungen durchgeführt, einmal für 175W und einmal für 300W Leistung.
Als nächstes wurde das Ergometer umgebaut entsprechend den Korrekturen von 5) und wieder je eine 175W und 300W Messung durchgeführt. Die Ergebnisse waren sehr überraschend, aber da ich nur wissen wollte, ob ich mit der Prothese gleich viel Druck aufbringe, wie mit dem gesunden Bein, hierfür eher irrelevant.

7) Jetzt hatten wir also alle Messdaten, haben uns nochmal zusammengesetzt, die Ergebnisse ausgedruckt und ausführlich besprochen (bekommt man allerdings auch als PDF auf der Homepage, jeder Kunde bekommt ein eigenes Kundenkonto, in dem Rechnungen, Ergebnisse etc jederzeit einsehbar sind). Außerdem bekam ich noch eine Empfehlung, die nicht direkt vor Ort umsetzbar war. Mir wurde zu einem anderen Lenker geraten mit mehr Rise und Backsweep. Ebenso wurde auf meinen Wunsch hin eine Alternative besprochen, da ich gerne eine tiefe Front hätte (also entgegen der Empfehlung) - kein Rise dafür noch mehr Backsweep. Die Entscheidung liegt nun bei mir.
Abschließend kann ich sagen, mir haben die Änderungen schon sehr geholfen, die Empfehlungen umzusetzen kostet mich noch etwas Geld und Zeit, was ich gerne bereit bin zu investieren, und für mich persönlich - bin eher ein Mensch der Zahlen und Fakten vertraut, als dem eigenen Gefühl - ist es sehr beruhigend, handfeste Messdaten zu haben. Wie diese sich auswirken, kann ich erst nach 2 längeren Touren sagen - einmal direkt nach dem Radlabor, einmal zusätzlich mit neuem Lenker.

*tl;dr / Fazit:

Ich bin sehr zufrieden, alle Fragen wurden geklärt, Probleme erkannt und soweit möglich beseitigt. Ich habe handfeste Messdaten und konkrete Empfehlungen, die ich noch umsetzen muss.*


----------



## spider1750 (8. Juni 2021)

Das liest sich alles sehr gut und scheint sich echt gelohnt zu haben. 
Ja, sowas kostet Geld, aber wenn man sich nicht 100% wohl auf dem Rad fühlt ist es wohl nicht teurer als sich mehrere Sättel, Lenker und Vorbauten zu kaufen, bis man das richtige "Wohfühlgefühl" für sich gefunden hat.
Welchen Fahrposition hattest du angegeben (Komfort, Tour, Trail, Marathon, XC)?


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (8. Juni 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Ok, nun wird das Versprechen eingelöst. Ich war gestern beim Radlabor und habe mein Bike und mich durchchecken lassen.
> 
> 1) Man kommt rein, wird begrüßt und es beginnt mit einem Vorstellungsgespräch.
> 
> ...


Hab das Radlabor in M auch auf meiner Liste. Wäre schön wenn Du in ein paar Wochen mal ein Langzeitfeedback geben könntest. Bisher klingt das ja super. Danke für das ausführliche Feedback!


----------



## Tosa-Inu (8. Juni 2021)

spider1750 schrieb:


> Welchen Fahrposition hattest du angegeben (Komfort, Tour, Trail, Marathon, XC)?



Man wollte mich in Richtung "Tour" drängen, ich lege den Fokus auf "Marathon", wir haben uns also (bzgl Empfehlungen) auf "Trail" geeinigt 



TCaad10 schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn Du in ein paar Wochen mal ein Langzeitfeedback geben könntest. Bisher klingt das ja super. Danke für das ausführliche Feedback!


Ist ganz oben auf meiner to-do-Liste. Ich werde schon sehr bald eine längere Tour angehen und dann natürlich weiterhin berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nina_S (8. Juni 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Ok, nun wird das Versprechen eingelöst. Ich war gestern beim Radlabor und habe mein Bike und mich durchchecken lassen.
> 
> *tl;dr / Fazit:
> 
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden, alle Fragen wurden geklärt, Probleme erkannt und soweit möglich beseitigt. Ich habe handfeste Messdaten und konkrete Empfehlungen, die ich noch umsetzen muss.*



Ganz lieben Dank für Deinen Bericht! Das hilft mir sehr. Und gut zu hören, dass zu zumindest jetzt zufrieden bist und Dich gut beraten gefühlt hast ☺️


----------



## Tosa-Inu (2. Juli 2021)

Und nächstes Update: Die empfohlene Lenker-/Vorbau-Kombi habe ich nun ebenfalls montiert und es ist ein Volltreffer. Druckschmerz und Taubheitsgefühle in den Händen sind Geschichte. Also das Radlabor weiß, wovon sie reden.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (2. Juli 2021)

Tosa-Inu schrieb:


> Und nächstes Update: Die empfohlene Lenker-/Vorbau-Kombi habe ich nun ebenfalls montiert und es ist ein Volltreffer. Druckschmerz und Taubheitsgefühle in den Händen sind Geschichte. Also das Radlabor weiß, wovon sie reden.


Super, Danke für das Update. Dann werde ich mir das wohl auch mal gönnen!


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (2. Juli 2021)

Ich war vor 4 Wochen wegen Knieschmerzen nach dem Fahren im Radlabor in Freiburg  
Dachte es kommt von meiner neuen Schuh-Pedal-Kombi...

Die wissen wirklich wovon sie sprechen. Die konnten bei mir noch weitere Defizite außer die Pedal-Schuh-Kombi die nicht korrekt eingestellt war am Rad finden (Sattel, Lenker und co) wovon ich niemals gedacht hätte, dass sie so grob falsch eingestellt wären.
Nach dem Besuch waren auch die Knieschmerzen weg und kamen auch bisher nicht wieder und ich sitze jetzt deutlich besser auf dem Rad 
Kann also ebenfalls meine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung fürs Radlabor aussprechen


----------

